# RIP Angel



## Holland Lops1247 (Sep 27, 2012)

My little baby, Angel was acting strange. She then starting acting like a rag-doll. My mom told me she might be dying. She started getting worse. Propping her head on the wire (wire cage) and water bowl. She didn't move much and she didn't drink water. I held her in my arms as she slowly got worse. I came to my mom and dad - crying - and I told them what was happening. My dad told me and my mom to call the vet. "Timber Creek SMALL ANIMAL HOSPITAL" said they didn't help rabbits ssd: and so we called Palo Duro Small animal and exotics and they took her. The doctor came in and asked us questions and he told us it would be best to euthanize her. I agreed to that and I had about 5 minutes to be with her. My mom took pictures. That was the hardest decision I've ever had to make.

Angel was my dream rabbit. She liked being held and getting her belly rubbed. She loved getting pictures taken and she'd sit down on my lap while I watched tv. She licked my fingers and she never left my side. She was only 5 weeks old. She was adorable. I will never _ever_ forget my little Angel. 
She was truly the best rabbit I've ever met.:rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Whether they've been with you for a long time--we had Coal for 13 1/2 years--or only a short while, they can steal away you heart. Rest in peace little one and binky free.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Did they give you any idea what was wrong? Rabbits that age are often delicate.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my! I'm so sorry to hear about this! I can't imagine, so heartwrenching, especailly when you odn't have time to prepare yourself like that. RIP Angel~Binky Free at the bridge!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 28, 2012)

it is hard to lose them at any age, harder still when their lives have hardly begun. Binky free


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 28, 2012)

So sorry. Is this the one that was having runny poos? What buns do you have left now?


----------



## Holland Lops1247 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Blue eyes wrote: *


> So sorry. Is this the one that was having runny poos? What buns do you have left now?



Hi Blue eyes. None of my buns had runny poo, just came out in a clump. 
And no this isn't the one who had the abnormal poopoos.

I had gotten 2 bunnies in the beginning. Angel and my brother's rabbit Smokey. Angel died and I bought Angel and Smokey's sibling. Angel passed and Smokey and their sibling are happy and healthy. Me and my friend took them outside today. They are doing so well. (I haven't decided a name for the newest bun yet.)


----------



## HEM (Oct 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss
Binky free lil guy


----------

